# Fursuits - your opinioin



## ToeClaws (Jun 23, 2009)

So... interesting poll about fursuits, inspired by a talk with mate.  The furry fandom is not specifically about fursuiting, but as with most things in the fandom, that is one of many, many aspects of it.  I'm not into it myself - just think of it as a bit silly/creepy personally, but I accept it, and don't judge anyone for wanting to do it because for some is a very fun and liberating thing.  So... what are your thoughts on them?

*They're awesome, love them!* - you very much enjoy them, maybe even have one and of course totally accept it.

*They're okay* - you accept it, and maybe kinda/sorta like them, but not a huge deal for you.

*They're kinda weird, but I guess OK* - you accept them, but they're not something you'd do or really want to be part of/invoved with.

*They're right up there with clowns for creepy* - you accept and understand why others like it, but personally you find them a little creepy... like clowns.  Well... maybe not _THAT_ creepy, but somewhere between clowns and the last point. 

*They're awful, I punch fursuiters on sight* - You're a fur people probably avoid.  And probably had issues growing up.  Or were maybe beaten up by a gang of fursuiters in your youth and harbor a terrible resentment for them.


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 23, 2009)

whoo! first to vote!
*ahem*. i think fursuits are alright, i don't own one and probably never will, but they're still pretty cool.


----------



## Wulf (Jun 23, 2009)

I voted for the `they're okay' option. I guess I really do not have a well thought out opinion about them, having never known anyone who takes it seriously, and never having tried it myself. Let's just say that I am open to new things. You just never know.


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jun 23, 2009)

I like them ^.^


I want a Red 'n' White Lucario Fursuit ... I'd look like a total twat in it, but it's worth it ^..^


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 23, 2009)

I think they're really cute when well made, sometimes a bit disturbing when clumsily made  And I have no desire to own one. But overall I quite like them  Though I'm not sure how you're supposed to act around fursuiters because most of the time they don't talk... I find that out of anything the most offputting. So I voted for "they're okay" Should be an option in between they're okay and they're awesome, would've voted for that.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 23, 2009)

I understand if some people might find it silly or creepy.

However to me, it's tons of fun and I love it. Of course wearing the suit is just one half of things to me. I enjoy the process of creating them, it's fun to put my creativity to work to take a 2-d concept and bring it to life. It's also fun to work together with my BF, as a co-op thing, when it comes to making them.

At the end of the day it feels brilliant to walk around in a piece of art that I made with someone else. That is what a fursuit is really.


----------



## Calibrius133701 (Jun 23, 2009)

I personally find them "Kinda weird, but okay". 
I also laughed awesomely hard when I misread the text in "They're right up there with clowns for creepy" as "downs for creepy".


----------



## Shadow (Jun 23, 2009)

Love 'em.


----------



## Shadowwolf (Jun 23, 2009)

GOD I HATE THEM!

Not only do over 99% of them look absolutely retarded, but the way people act when they're inside them is even worse. They are reminiscent of a hyperactive, cuddly, annoying 4 year old. I want to punch every single one I see, and heaven forbid one touch me. Who the hell gives a a fursuiter the right to touch and hug everyone? Do they think people will LIKE it? Do they think it's okay to do anything just because they threw a shaggy carpet over their head?

Fursuits can all fall off a cliff as far as I care. Excluding the very limited handful of them which not only DON'T remind me of a second grader's first sewing experiment, but also fail to act like a complete idiot while in their costume. Have some class, furries. Jeez.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 23, 2009)

They're awesome, cute, and funny.  I don't have one though.


----------



## Draenin (Jun 23, 2009)

There needs to be an option somewhere talking about flammability.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Jun 23, 2009)

They are great. Fursuiters are very entertaining IMO.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jun 23, 2009)

Draenin said:


> There needs to be an option somewhere talking about flammability.



lol - good point!


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 23, 2009)

I like tails and ears, but fursuits seem to be overdoing it a bit.


----------



## Eleziek (Jun 23, 2009)

Despite usually being an anti-fur (As we all know, all anti-furries are in fact furries themselves), I'd have to say some fursuits, partials in particular, are pretty neat.

Hell, I've looked in to having an Eleziek partial, but have not found anyone who works at the level of detail and craftmanship I desire.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jun 23, 2009)

They're creepy as fuck, especially the less cartoony ones. I'm sorry to use Beastcub as an example here, but if I turned around and saw one of those suits she makes standing silently in the corner of my room staring at me I'd probably shit my pants. They're pure nightmare fuel :V .


----------



## Russ (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't mind them as long as they are well-made. I can imagine myself trying one in the future but not bothered either way. Partials strike me as a simpler and more modest way of suiting up though.

What I am not fond is cartoon-character fursuits. Not cartoon-style but fursuits modeled after actual characters like, dunno, Sonic or Yoshi.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 23, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> They're creepy as fuck, especially the less cartoony ones. I'm sorry to use Beastcub as an example here, but if I turned around and saw one of those suits she makes standing silently in the corner of my room staring at me I'd probably shit my pants. They're pure nightmare fuel :V .


 
...damn it whitenoise, you made me laugh XD

Anyhow I picked the middle option, I'm alright with them though it does kind of wierd me out :\


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 23, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> They're creepy as fuck, especially the less cartoony ones. I'm sorry to use Beastcub as an example here, but if I turned around and saw one of those suits she makes standing silently in the corner of my room staring at me I'd probably shit my pants. They're pure nightmare fuel :V .


See also: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qWIlgemp9k


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 23, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> See also: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qWIlgemp9k



Give me 6 minutes and 6 seconds of my life back. That has to be one of the more retarded and useless video's on the tube I yet to see.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 23, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Give me 6 minutes and 6 seconds of my life back.


No.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 23, 2009)

i like them. they are cute and a lots of them look very awesome!
but the eyes are kinda creepy O_O


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 23, 2009)

I TOTALLY WANT A FURSUIT


----------



## Texywolf (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm trying to save up for my own fursuit, I can't wait! Much wishes to anyone going to AC this year, as well as those who are going out in public their first time with a fursuit, I can't wait to be in that situation!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 23, 2009)

X3 I'm making my own fursuit....
er... actually I bought the paws at the dollar store, and I'm going to make a tail, and a head...

I dont like full-body...
and I think I can find some white bear claw slippers. those tend to be popular.

what I'd REALLY like to do is just wear a coyote skin. but... I dont want to spend $200.


----------



## Beta Link (Jun 23, 2009)

Fursuits are awesome, as long as they don't look like cartoon characters. So I voted "They're awesome, love them!". In fact, I'm getting a fursuit of my own commissioned once I get enough money.


----------



## Isen (Jun 23, 2009)

I think that they're pretty weird, but if you're having fun and not hurting anyone knock yourself out.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 23, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> i like them. they are cute and a lots of them look very awesome!
> but the eyes are kinda creepy O_O


This one time I saw this fursuit and I looked into the eyes and my then it grabbed me and sucked my soul out and that made me into the man I am today.

/true story.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 23, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> This one time I saw this fursuit and I looked into the eyes and my then it grabbed me and sucked my soul out and that made me into the man I am today.
> 
> /true story.



this quote is made of awesome.


----------



## Shino (Jun 23, 2009)

Love them! Of course, being a suiter myself, I'm obviously a bit biased here.

I'm guessing the people that posted that the suits creep them out are probably also the type that are afraid of clowns.
Fursuiting is a huge amount of fun for me, and most people get a kick out of seeing a giant animal walking around town. The kids _love_ it, too.
Granted, some people are a little _too_ friendly in suit, but the vast majority of us suiters know when _not_ to approach someone. It's usually pretty obvious when someone's uncomfortable around us, and we'll give them a wide birth.

That, and they make an awesome halloween costume.


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 23, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> They're creepy as fuck, especially the less cartoony ones. I'm sorry to use Beastcub as an example here, but if I turned around and saw one of those suits she makes standing silently in the corner of my room staring at me I'd probably shit my pants. They're pure nightmare fuel :V .



just for you 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkF-on5STaw

as for fursuiters being hyperactibe 4 year olds i agree
but i'm not one of the hyper ones
hell it's hard to get me hyped up let alone when i am trapped in a suit like an oven. hence why i give my personal suits a more neutral exprssion rather than happy because people expect a happy looking suit to act all giddy.
i also only hug when people ask me for one


----------



## Doubler (Jun 23, 2009)

I think they're awesome


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 23, 2009)

I am in the Grey Area with Fursuiters/fursuits.

Do not get me wrong, I do ejnoy wearing them and putting smiles on people's faces when I wear it, but some have an elitist view with suits/suitmakers. A few Suiters I have seen at my first furcon looked down on others for not having a specific "Name Brand" suit from a suit maker and would socialize with people who had their suit made by -insert fursuit maker's name here-.


----------



## I am a communist (Jun 23, 2009)

They creep me out. They look like something out of a child's nightmare and people act like total fucktarded manchildren when they wear them.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 23, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am inb the Grey Atrea with Fursuiters/fursuits.
> 
> Do not get me wrong, I do ejnoy wearing them and putting smiles on people's faces when I wear it, but some have an elitist view with suits/suitmakers. A few Suiters I have seen at my first furcon looked down on others for not having a specific "Name Brand" suit from a suit maker and would socialize with people who had their suit made by -insert fursuit maker's name here-.



That is a good point with the elitism. It's really sad. I notice this with some of the youtube videos after every con, you get these people only shooting video or pictures of lets say "Scribble suits" or "Mixed Candy" and it's kind of retarded.

Something else interesting, is how people in the furry fandom, the perverts like to point fingers at fursuits as "Beeing teh reel problemzers" and I still cannot understand the idiocy behind that mentality.

I mean yeah CSI and other things do cast the fursuits as a sexual item even though they are not, but hey who gave the idea that the furry fandom was a pervert paradise to begin with? It was not the suiters, but the porn addicts and their behavior online and or offline. That's something worth pointing out.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 23, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> That is a good point with the elitism. It's really sad. I notice this with some of the youtube videos after every con, you get these people only shooting video or pictures of lets say "Scribble suits" or "Mixed Candy" and it's kind of retarded.
> 
> Something else interesting, is how people in the furry fandom, the perverts like to point fingers at fursuits as "Beeing teh reel problemzers" and I still cannot understand the idiocy behind that mentality.
> 
> I mean yeah CSI and other things do cast the fursuits as a sexual item even though they are not, but hey who gave the idea that the furry fandom was a pervert paradise to begin with? It was not the suiters, but the porn addicts and their behavior online and or offline. That's something worth pointing out.




Sometimes, the reason why most of those suiters are popular is because the maker, not the one wearing it (IMO). If the suiter is populular by dancing and/or other crazy stunts, they deserve more praise st times.


Fursuits are seen more in the public eye, so they are easy to target, at the same time there are X-rated sites with a little category called "Costume Play" and open LJ communities like the..errm..."X rated Fursuits Community".


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 23, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Sometimes, the reason why most of those suiters are popular is because the maker, not the one wearing it (IMO). If the suiter is populular by dancing and/or other crazy stunts, they deserve more praise st times.
> 
> 
> Fursuits are seen more in the public eye, so they are easy to target, at the same time there are X-rated sites with a little category called "Costume Play" and open LJ communities like the..errm..."X rated Fursuits Community".



Pretty much. It's one thing to be a fan but a fan so much that you turn a blind eye to all other costumes out there...pretty stupid. You end up missing out and so many other sights.

As for working for that popularity I can understand that. Look at Neopantyger...I understand why he can be popular at cons, it's because he can dance well in costume and it's fun to watch.

That is true that they are easier to target but it is also true that the X rated things a vast minority, if that makes sense.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 23, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Pretty much. It's one thing to be a fan but a fan so much that you turn a blind eye to all other costumes out there...pretty stupid. You end up missing out and so many other sights.



Fanboyism is rampant like the bubonic plauge.



> As for working for that popularity I can understand that. Look at Neopantyger...I understand why he can be popular at cons, it's because he can dance well in costume and it's fun to watch.



Or other fursuiters who either make or bought them and perform in them.




> That is true that they are easier to target but it is also true that the X rated things a vast minority, if that makes sense.




Like a certain fandom?


----------



## pheonix (Jun 23, 2009)

They're okay. I've never been around fursuiters and I've never worn one so I can't say that I love them.


----------



## HoneyPup (Jun 23, 2009)

I think they are cool.
I want to get a non-cartoony partial for whenever I go to a con.


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 23, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> That is a good point with the elitism. It's really sad. I notice this with some of the youtube videos after every con, you get these people only shooting video or pictures of lets say "Scribble suits" or "Mixed Candy" and it's kind of retarded.




i don know if it is (or at least not all is) elitism
i mean they are all made by the same maker so they all have something in common and the style looks similar so they look good hanging out together so they are drawn to eachother.

its more of an affiliation thing i think because i have also seen suits hang out together because they match in color or share an uncommon speices. i mean i tracked down jeager (spelling?) for a photo because he has antlers like me and i say a wolf-deer is close enough to being one of my beast creatures. and i will admit i ran over to anyone in a suit made by me before anyone else because it was so happy to see it again and wanted to see how they were liking it, plus via the suit purchase transaction i already kinda knew who they were.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 23, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> i don know if it is (or at least not all is) elitism
> i mean they are all made by the same maker so they all have something in common and the style looks similar so they look good hanging out together so they are drawn to eachother.
> 
> its more of an affiliation thing i think because i have also seen suits hang out together because they match in color or share an uncommon speices. i mean i tracked down jeager (spelling?) for a photo because he has antlers like me and i say a wolf-deer is close enough to being one of my beast creatures. and i will admit i ran over to anyone in a suit made by me before anyone else because it was so happy to see it again and wanted to see how they were liking it, plus via the suit purchase transaction i already kinda knew who they were.



Not so much.
Like TRP had stated, there are those that are fans of a particular suit maker and will look down on others if they hadn't had a suit made by that brand. I can understand if you are the make and you want to see that suit again (There are a few suits I wish to see at AC that my friend and I made together), or you find a suit that looks similar to yours...like You said with Jager and yours or in my case another Zeke maned wolf costume, I'd go to see it first and foremost. 


In the case of Elitism, I've seen some start Cliques with particular suits and won't talk to anyone else if they do not have a suit made by the same person, somewhat in the same retrospect of Furries wanting to socialize with the same species of their fursona and no one else.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 23, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Do not get me wrong, I do ejnoy wearing them and putting smiles on people's faces when I wear it, but some have an elitist view with suits/suitmakers. A few Suiters I have seen at my first furcon looked down on others for not having a specific "Name Brand" suit from a suit maker and would socialize with people who had their suit made by -insert fursuit maker's name here-.


I don't have much experience with fursuiters, but I've known quite a few cosplayers in my day. What you're describing sounds a lot like the bitchy catfights I've seen erupt from cosplay contests and shit  People take this stuff too seriously sometimes.


----------



## PriestRevan (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't like fursuits.

Also, I didn't vote for anything 'cause none of those options match.


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 23, 2009)

Excitement! said:


> I don't have much experience with fursuiters, but I've known quite a few cosplayers in my day. What you're describing sounds a lot like the bitchy catfights I've seen erupt from cosplay contests and shit  People take this stuff too seriously sometimes.



Unfortunately yes. 
Some Cosplayers/fans will only speak to people who cosplay their fav anime and game/game and anime character, etc...

But Fursuits are the entertainment, not a social status.


----------



## moonchylde (Jun 23, 2009)

I went with "weird but ok". I don't really care what other people do, but I used to have to wear a full body suit for a living. It was not fun, and I never want to do it again so long as I live, breath, and most importantly, sweat.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 23, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> i don know if it is (or at least not all is) elitism
> i mean they are all made by the same maker so they all have something in common and the style looks similar so they look good hanging out together so they are drawn to eachother.
> 
> its more of an affiliation thing i think because i have also seen suits hang out together because they match in color or share an uncommon speices. i mean i tracked down jeager (spelling?) for a photo because he has antlers like me and i say a wolf-deer is close enough to being one of my beast creatures. and i will admit i ran over to anyone in a suit made by me before anyone else because it was so happy to see it again and wanted to see how they were liking it, plus via the suit purchase transaction i already kinda knew who they were.



I'm not talking about suit makers wanting to go see their own suits. Besides, at AC they have a photo thing where fursuit makers can plan ahead to have a slot where just their suits come together for a photo shoot.

I'm talking about regular attendees(non suit makers) who refuse to pay attention, look at, or photograph anything that is not made by their "Favorite maker". You have over a thousand suits in one con, and a person, you can watch them, only chooses to take pictures of suits of a particular maker by picking out styles unique to a certain maker.

From what I see, it's not affiliation thing. The person who posted that video of just Mixed Candy suits was not the one who made those suits.

It's not that they were hanging out with a group of suits together by one maker, or that they were following said group, or that they just happen to raise their camera when this particular group who has all the same or mostly the same maker comes by. They have this elitist fan thing where "Only this suit maker's suits are worth paying attention to".

It can get worse when you come across the ones who also jeer and make snarky remarks at anyone who has a suit that is made by the wearer or by a different maker. What you have in the furry fandom, is that some suit makers are becoming like a brand name, and as such it has spawned an elitism.

Don't get me wrong I have nothing wrong with people being fans but take a lesson from retarded gamers furry fandom, who like to play console fanboy. You miss out on so much by choosing to pledge loyalty to a single system and that is it. The same goes for having that elitist fan-boy tendency when you go to a con. You end up missing out out on so much.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Jun 23, 2009)

I think they're awesome and can be gorgeous if well made.  I'd actually love to have one, although I'd rather it not be my fursona.  The only problem I have with fursuits is if the fursuiters wear them everywhere, and I mean EVERYWHERE, like, the crappy MTV special everywhere.  But I know those kinds of fursuiters are rare.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 23, 2009)

Where's the apathy option?


----------



## Arcadium (Jun 23, 2009)

<3 Fursuits, in my opinion. Hopefully will own one in teh future!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm going to be a maverick here and make a furry mask out of packaging tape and wire.. and fur of course. 

oh god I'm going to fail so hard.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jun 24, 2009)

I've never been around fursuiters, but I have the distinct feeling that I would be extremely uncomfortable in their presences.  But since I've never had to deal with it, I voted option #3.
I'm just a serious person, I guess, so people acting silly always makes me feel a little weird if I'm close by.  That stuff was fun when I was younger, but anymore I'd just rather not take part.  That's one of the reasons I don't think I'll be attending any cons anytime soon.  Until I have a book to sell, at least.


----------



## Telnac (Jun 24, 2009)

Would never own one but I do enjoy watching people cosplay in them.


----------



## Qoph (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm fine with them.  I would try it but it's too much.


----------



## Calibrius133701 (Jun 24, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm going to be a maverick here and make a furry mask out of packaging tape and wire.. and fur of course.
> 
> oh god I'm going to fail so hard.


You just made my day, yet again.


----------



## Koray (Jun 24, 2009)

I think fursuiter are awesome!!  Can't wait to meet one


----------



## Mojotaian (Jun 24, 2009)

I think i've worn a fursuit... Does an Easter Bunny (one piece) costume count? It had a tail!!


----------



## Yaps (Jun 24, 2009)

Between like and ok.


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

I plan on getting a fursuit. As for actions. I will take unless I don't want to :3
I heard there is a fursuit unwritten no talk rule.. But I dun care (unless around children.. Must be careful around children) I am still having issues about a solid fursona.. I only care so much cause I don't want to spend $1,000+ on something that doesn't fit my personallity and style.. Also... Beastcubs suits are cool and cheap :3 as for some others.. They are good but I think I'm stuck on BC for fursuiting xD (you got me hooked with the husky one and the blue wolf one for Donut)


----------



## Chessie (Jun 24, 2009)

I personally find fursuiters really scary. Maybe not as scary as some clowns, but still.

When I was at the mall some days ago there was this guy walking around in a SID costume, from the movie Ice Age 3 handing out candy to the children. I tried to act cool and not bother about him, but I secretly wanted to take a detour just to avoid him. Its really embarrassing that I'm still scared of fursuiters at my age, but I can't help it, they are scary as hell.
I still want to go to a convention though, because it seem like a lot of fun. ;P


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

Chessie said:


> I personally find fursuiters really scary. Maybe not as scary as some clowns, but still.
> 
> When I was at the mall some days ago there was this guy walking around in a SID costume, from the movie Ice Age 3 handing out candy to the children. I tried to act cool and not bother about him, but I secretly wanted to take a detour just to avoid him. Its really embarrassing that I'm still scared of fursuiters at my age, but I can't help it, they are scary as hell.
> I still want to go to a convention though, because it seem like a lot of fun. ;P


Mascot/movie based fursuits are scary. YouTube Loriana for an awesome suit(or Realistic Suit.mpg to see the moving ears and jaw as well as Loriana's awesome yips that sound real)


----------



## ToeClaws (Jun 24, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> just for you
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UkF-on5STaw



*laughs* Wow, that is awesome.  I that would so be great for freaking people out.



Beastcub said:


> i also only hug when people ask me for one



Which is good really - no one should be hugged without being asked first since physical contact is a violation of their personal space and privacy when not invited anyway.  If more fursuiters were a bit more mature about it, it wouldn't be half as creepy.



Chyuukuchi said:


> Mascot/movie based fursuits are scary. YouTube Loriana for an awesome suit(or Realistic Suit.mpg to see the moving ears and jaw as well as Loriana's awesome yips that sound real)



Yeah - and those are the suits I actually respect.  Godzilla suit, for example - a suit costing tens of thousands of dollars that requires a team of controllers, has it's own ventilation and cooling systems, and even at point-blank range looks very real.  Or the Lycans from Underworld - awesome suits.  

What I guess is a turn off to me for fursuiters, and why for the most part they're somewhere between clown-creepy and weird for me is that most of the suits are _not_ anywhere near movie quality, and that despite trying to be all cute and funny, I can't help but know there's a sweaty, hot human in there who may or may not be very turned on by what's going on around them.  I also can't help but think that it helps drive negative sterotypes about "furries" in general.  

Then again, there's probably no real positive ways to view a furry for normal people anyway.   Maybe we should designate fursuiters to be the bouncers for furry events and chase away normal people.


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Yeah - and those are the suits I actually respect.  Godzilla suit, for example - a suit costing tens of thousands of dollars that requires a team of controllers, has it's own ventilation and cooling systems, and even at point-blank range looks very real.  Or the Lycans from Underworld - awesome suits.
> 
> What I guess is a turn off to me for fursuiters, and why for the most part they're somewhere between clown-creepy and weird for me is that most of the suits are _not_ anywhere near movie quality, and that despite trying to be all cute and funny, I can't help but know there's a sweaty, hot human in there who may or may not be very turned on by what's going on around them.  I also can't help but think that it helps drive negative sterotypes about "furries" in general.
> 
> Then again, there's probably no real positive ways to view a furry for normal people anyway.   Maybe we should designate fursuiters to be the bouncers for furry events and chase away normal people.



xD Yeah... But I find Beastcubs suits to be really good actually :3
This is my favorite commission from her: http://th07.deviantart.net/fs44/300W/i/2009/163/2/7/blue_timberwolf_rar_by_LilleahWest.jpg
Second favorite: http://www.beastcub.com/photos/Black Husky/001.JPG
But my absolute favorite is her own. I mean seriously.. Some of these pictures you see are convincing >.>
She really brought life to it: http://www.beastcub.com/photos/BeastCub/bcbackview.jpg
http://www.beastcub.com/photos/BeastCub/beastcubdarkbirch.JPG
http://www.beastcub.com/photos/BeastCub/015.JPG
http://www.beastcub.com/photos/BeastCub/009.JPG

I'm envious of it :3

Makes me wanna be a Beast* 

*Beasts are creatures she invented in the seventh grade from a story.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jun 24, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> xD Yeah... But I find Beastcubs suits to be really good actually :3
> This is my favorite commission from her: http://th07.deviantart.net/fs44/300W/i/2009/163/2/7/blue_timberwolf_rar_by_LilleahWest.jpg
> Second favorite: http://www.beastcub.com/photos/Black Husky/001.JPG
> But my absolute favorite is her own. I mean seriously.. Some of these pictures you see are convincing >.>
> ...



Agreed - Beastcub makes some of the nicest (and quite likely more affordable than movie suits, heh).  If I get asked by people about anyone that makes good fursuits, I always refer them to Beastcub's site.


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Agreed - Beastcub makes some of the nicest (and quite likely more affordable than movie suits, heh).  If I get asked by people about anyone that makes good fursuits, I always refer them to Beastcub's site.



Same. I like Mixedcandy's eyesuits thing.. But meh.. I'd rather pay $1,000-$1,300 for a suit than $2,000+ for something of the same, if not worse quality xD (Or in some cases.. Really cool but that's expensive)
As for the Mixedcandy.. They don't put even an AVERAGE price range. Or example prices. Beastcub lays out everything in an organized fashion that helps you know what you are getting for how much.


----------



## Shino (Jun 24, 2009)

Chyuukuchi said:


> xD Yeah... But I find Beastcubs suits to be really good actually :3
> This is my favorite commission from her: http://th07.deviantart.net/fs44/300W/i/2009/163/2/7/blue_timberwolf_rar_by_LilleahWest.jpg


 
Really? Mine? Thanks!

Anywho, I have to ask: those of you that find suiters creepy, is there anything specific? Something that could be changed? Is it the "talking animal" thing, or the "sweaty fat dude" stereotype?

Just curious.


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

Shino said:


> Really? Mine? Thanks!
> 
> Anywho, I have to ask: those of you that find suiters creepy, is there anything specific? Something that could be changed? Is it the "talking animal" thing, or the "sweaty fat dude" stereotype?
> 
> Just curious.



I've actually been told it's the Lack of talking that creeps people out :3


----------



## ToeClaws (Jun 24, 2009)

Shino said:


> Anywho, I have to ask: those of you that find suiters creepy, is there anything specific? Something that could be changed? Is it the "talking animal" thing, or the "sweaty fat dude" stereotype?



I dunno - I can't explain to people why clowns are creepy as hell either, but they are.  Fursuiters aren't _that_ creepy though... I mean... I don't think anything's as creepy as a clown.  

I guess it's the whole hidden motives thing.  The fandom is a *very* diverse group.  There are 101 different kinks and reasons people are into it, and with many people, there could be even a dozen or more specific things they like.  The backbone of the fandom is definitely porn (much as some furs don't want to admit this, it just is).  And there's nothing wrong with that (happens to be my favourite aspect of it!).  And there's also lots of stuff that has nothing to do with porn.  With people dressed normally at a con be it at booths of mega yiffy artists, or clean artists, or ah... "toys" makers, at least it's all out in the open.  There's no secrets as to who's into what or why.

With fursuiters, there's a mystery.  What's the dude/dudette in the suit into?  Are they turned on by being in one, is it an innocent thing?  Are they eyeing people creepily?  Just having fun?  I guess it's just creepy not knowing what's really going on with the person in there.  I think too that some people do it to pretend to be something they're not rather than being comfortable in their own skin.

If I were to meet a fur, I'd much rather just meet the actual person, not their suit - it's the person inside that's interesting, not what they're wearing. :/


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> I dunno - I can't explain to people why clowns are creepy as hell either, but they are.  Fursuiters aren't _that_ creepy though... I mean... I don't think anything's as creepy as a clown.
> 
> I guess it's the whole hidden motives thing.  The fandom is a *very* diverse group.  There are 101 different kinks and reasons people are into it, and with many people, there could be even a dozen or more specific things they like.  The backbone of the fandom is definitely porn (much as some furs don't want to admit this, it just is).  And there's nothing wrong with that (happens to be my favourite aspect of it!).  And there's also lots of stuff that has nothing to do with porn.  With people dressed normally at a con be it at booths of mega yiffy artists, or clean artists, or ah... "toys" makers, at least it's all out in the open.  There's no secrets as to who's into what or why.
> 
> ...



If I get my suit and you go to a con I go to.. I'll take my head off and greet you :3
(Not infront of children)


----------



## Jack (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm buying my own soon, if that answers your question.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd wear one for shits and giggles; It looks like fun.
Ugh, but considering all the people you'd meet at a con' who'd want to hug you or something if you're wearing one...
Either way, fursuits are okay.


----------



## Kanic (Jun 24, 2009)

I see fursuits as just a creative excursion and a fun monkey wrench to throw into your routine to keep things interesting. I have one being made for me by another fur as well.

I think partials are the best though, since with partials, you can wear something other than an entire body of fur. Plus, I feel that partials add more realism, because if you go from the perspective of the thought of anthro animals actually walking among us, then full fursuits would mean you're walking around bare assed. While with partials, the character is decent.


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

Kanic said:


> I se fursuits as just a creative excursion and a fun monkey wrench to throw into your routine to keep things interesting. I have one being made by another fur as well.
> 
> I think partials are the best though, since with partials, you can wear something other than an entire body of fur. Plus, I feel that partials add more realism because if you go from the perspective of the thought anthro animals actually walking among us, then full fursuits would mean you're walking around bare assed. While with partials you can wear anything you want.



It's a fickle choice between partial and full for me


----------



## ToeClaws (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh, I should also chime in, one of the best (if not the best) suit I ever saw was one that Foofer's ([FONT=Verdana, Arial]Helvetica Bold) has:

http://forums.bad-dragon.com/download/file.php?id=1415&mode=view
[/FONT]


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

ToeClaws said:


> Oh, I should also chime in, one of the best (if not the best) suit I ever saw was one that Foofer's ([FONT=Verdana, Arial]Helvetica Bold) has:
> 
> http://forums.bad-dragon.com/download/file.php?id=1415&mode=view
> [/FONT]



That suit makes me want to whimper and hide ._.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jun 24, 2009)

They're weird. I can never imagine myself in one, nor wanting to be.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 24, 2009)

Kanic said:


> I see fursuits as just a creative excursion and a fun monkey wrench to throw into your routine to keep things interesting. I have one being made for me by another fur as well.
> 
> I think partials are the best though, since with partials, you can wear something other than an entire body of fur. Plus, I feel that partials add more realism, because if you go from the perspective of the thought of anthro animals actually walking among us, then full fursuits would mean you're walking around bare assed. While with partials, the character is decent.



It is not always so with a Full Suit that you cannot wear clothes. It all depends upon perspective. Many people think "Full suit" is something where the torso and the legs are joined as one.

But they can be made, a full without certain parts attaching and made to be more skin tight and less baggy so that clothes can layer over it correctly. It does mean that you have to go up one size with certain things.

My Lung costume (A Lung is an Eastern Dragon) is pretty close to being what you could call a full but it's not. I mean, it has a torso, paws/w sleeves, legs, a head, a tail....but no feet(I bought some boots to wear). I'm building it with wearing clothes in mind. Of course I am also building it using fleece, with some scaling with fun foam, and some fur in the right areas but still, it can be done to accommodate clothing.

So while yes partials usually are the way to go with clothes if you want them, you can make it work with things like fulls but you have redefine it and build it with clothes in mind. You probably don't want padding. You don't want really thick faux fur used on the body.

Also sometimes you have to go with exotic or unusual clothes to make it work.


----------



## BubbleWolf (Jun 24, 2009)

Majority of them tend to have..a cartoonish style to them from what i've seen, so it's a bit meh! But some of the realistic ones i've seen are pretty amazing though!


....awesome seeing hoards of them at cons n such though ^^!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 24, 2009)

They're okay.


----------



## Shadow (Jun 24, 2009)

When I do get a fursuit, I'll do what I have done at the last furcons, I'll be normal, though with a character voice to suit the suit, and won't be a total whack job unless another means for me to do so in an improvisation like most times with other suiters.

I'll just go, "what's up" to most non-suiters I don't know.


----------



## Leeham991dark (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm sorry but I think that fur suits should be shunned... Especially these ones people wear while they have sex.... I mean, C'MON!?


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 24, 2009)

Leeham991dark said:


> I'm sorry but I think that fur suits should be shunned... Especially these ones people wear while they have sex.... I mean, C'MON!?



The number of people that do it is rather small.. Seeing as only about 13% of furries even have suits and a tiny number of people do sexual stuff relating to fursuits.. It's really not even a factor.


----------



## moonchylde (Jun 24, 2009)

Fursuiters: A scourge on society.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHqbS5t0nKA


----------



## Arch Wolf (Jun 24, 2009)

^^ That was awesome lol.

I think fursuiters are great though. Fursuiting looks like a blast and is something I really would love to try. I don't have any money for a suit though, and I'm still growing (I'm 16) so really would be a waste of money. When I do get one, I will randomly go out to public places in it, not alone of course. I've seen a lot of videos of people doing that and it's just the best. Everyone's reactions seem really positive too. As for the hugging, it's really just a nice momento for the children. Nothing more. I probably would talk while in suit too, not around kids though. Fursuiters are actually the reason that I joined the fandom in the first place. It's just something fun to do.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 25, 2009)

They're kinda cool, don't think I'd ever own one. I'm not a fan of the really toony ones, to me they are more creepy than the more natural ones. I think it's all really just a bit of fun, the over-enthusiasm of some people in fursuits can be a bit of a turn-off, I get that. But they're cool to see, I like looking at how they're made and all that, but wearing one isn't really for me. Maybe ears or a tail, but I dunno when I'd even wear them. =/


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 25, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm going to be a maverick here and make a furry mask out of packaging tape and wire.. and fur of course.
> 
> oh god I'm going to fail so hard.




paper mashie
mix up some glue and water and coat strips of newspaper to go over the wire and tape frame (masking tape is best) doa  few layers till its nice and rigid. you can also use flour and water and mix it into a runny pancake-like batter but this is messy to do but gets alot stiffer with less layers and is cheeper
it works
its how i built these http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=2415983


----------



## GoodEats (Jun 25, 2009)

Beastcub said:


> paper mashie
> mix up some glue and water and coat strips of newspaper to go over the wire and tape frame (masking tape is best)
> it works
> its how i built these http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/photo?photoid=2415983



You make me wish I could make fursuits


----------



## Azerane (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes, that's absolutely incredible all that you've done. Amazing.


----------



## Bruno Meles (Jun 25, 2009)

I voted for "They're OK". I've never actually met a fursuiter, but I've seen plenty of photos on FA, a lot of them showing fursuiters in public. I'd be amazed to see that for myself in real life! Fursuits certainly look like fun. 

If there's one thing that annoys me slightly about fursuits, it's the amount of money that people spend on them. Maybe I'm just too thrifty or boring, though. I'm still wondering if I ought to get a fursuit of my own...


----------



## Fenra (Jun 25, 2009)

I like 'em but only provided they are well made, not some thrown together job.... oh and not used for any sexual purpose, that just creepy

Would love to try one some day, just dont have the money/skill/ideas to get/make one myself but some day in the future *day dreams*


----------



## russetwolf13 (Jun 25, 2009)

I went with the "kinda weird" option.

I wanted to go with the punching option, but that would imply I wanted to punch them because they're wearing fursuits, and not just cause I want to punch them.


----------



## Shino (Jun 26, 2009)

Bruno Meles said:


> If there's one thing that annoys me slightly about fursuits, it's the amount of money that people spend on them. Maybe I'm just too thrifty or boring, though.


 
It is expensive, but I saved for _ages _to be able to afford mine. Besides, considering how little money I usually spend on non-essentials (like rent and basic foodstuffs), I think I'm well justified on what I put the money towards, especially when I see some of the people around here spend their welfare money on Comcast Premium HD packages and massive amounts of junk food.

*harbors misdirected anger towards welfare abusers*

Hmm... what was I talking about??


----------



## D Void (Jun 26, 2009)

I got no problem with them, but heavily doubt I would get one.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jun 26, 2009)

This is the only good one :V .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vz_I...B7955E04F&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=6


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 26, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> This is the only good one :V .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vz_I...B7955E04F&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=6



Epic.


----------



## Azure (Jun 26, 2009)

I think they can be cute and fun or downright creepy as hell, especially the ones with boobs.  It'd be fun to dress up and act an ass in one.  Maybe one day...


----------

